# Venting is not needed when running drainage in highrises



## VanCityPlumber (Dec 11, 2010)

In my opinion you dont need to vent plumbing in a large building. Just oversize the pipes to allow air into it, and dump it into a large shaft simmilar to an elivator shaft with a vent hole on the roof of the building and a large sump at the base to take the waste away. Venting is nothing but a bunch of names for pipes and is mostly a cash grab


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

VanCityPlumber said:


> In my opinion you dont need to vent plumbing in a large building. Just oversize the pipes to allow air into it, and dump it into a large shaft simmilar to an elivator shaft with a vent hole on the roof of the building and a large sump at the base to take the waste away. Venting is nothing but a bunch of names for pipes and is mostly a cash grab


I think we know why your living in your van but seriously your kidding right (why the vent hole)

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

VanCityPlumber said:


> In my opinion you dont need to vent plumbing in a large building. Just oversize the pipes to allow air into it, and dump it into a large shaft simmilar to an elivator shaft with a vent hole on the roof of the building and a large sump at the base to take the waste away. Venting is nothing but a bunch of names for pipes and is mostly a cash grab


Seriously  I didn't know people trolled on plumbing forums. :laughing: I got a sneaking suspicion your not really a plumber are you:whistling2:


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

VanCityPlumber said:


> In my opinion you dont need to vent plumbing in a large building...


Are you one of them Journeyman Gas Fitters? :innocent:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

VanCityPlumber said:


> In my opinion you dont need to vent plumbing in a large building. Just oversize the pipes to allow air into it, and dump it into a large shaft simmilar to an elivator shaft with a vent hole on the roof of the building and a large sump at the base to take the waste away.


Yea I guess it works well in these...










Have you got one next to your van down by the river?


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

What??


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Come to think of it, why even bother with indoor plumbing? Why not one big hole outside that everyone can chit in. The building would be alot stronger without all those holes for the pipes.....


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea I guess it works well in these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Actually RED most of these have a 3" vent in them ... guess it is needed.Who would have ever have thought...


Lifer...


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Hell no I'm not over sizing them drain pipes, if I did that i wouldn't be able to "grab" all that cash for those stupid vents.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

you cant fix stupid!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

But I *LIKE* my mark-up on all of that extraneous/cash grab material whos names escape me at the moment.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ranman said:


> you cant fix stupid!


If we did, would stupid would stop having babies? :blink:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

So.....

You have an 18 story apartment building.

12 apartments per floor.

2-1/2 bathrooms per unit.

1 kitchen sink and 1 bar sink per unit.

1 clothes washer and 1 indirect hub drain per unit.

With no VTR to speak of, exactly which floor will you be on by the time you've met the cross sectional requirement of the monstrous **** pit/ejector basin in the belly of the beast?

Just wonderin'......


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

OP don't know cross sectional..............

Don't confuse him.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree 100%....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Really WTF is wrong with you....

I nominate this for the stupid comment of the year award


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

VanCityPlumber said:


> In my opinion you dont need to vent plumbing in a large building. Just oversize the pipes to allow air into it, and dump it into a large shaft simmilar to an elivator shaft with a vent hole on the roof of the building and a large sump at the base to take the waste away. Venting is nothing but a bunch of names for pipes and is mostly a cash grab


 It's alright buddy. The long bus isn't for everyone. But you keep on truckin' camper.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Really WTF is wrong with you....
> 
> I nominate this for the stupid comment of the year award


I second that. 

Seriously, why would someone troll a plumbing site.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> I second that.
> 
> Seriously, why would someone troll a plumbing site.


 
you can't teach dumb, it's a gift!


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

WTF??!! I love comedy as much as the next guy, but seriously mods, flush this turd.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The key in this situation is to not feed the troll...unless you just want to play along....

Calling him names and reacting emotionally is what the troll is looking for....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Read some of his other posts -- I don't think we're dealing with a troll here.

Just kinda slow, probably a high spectrum functional autistic; Likely Aspergers Syndrome.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Can one of you guys tell me how to capture his post? I think it would make an awesome signature line......:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Really WTF is wrong with you....
> 
> I nominate this for the stupid comment of the year award


Damn and its so early in the year maybe some other idiot will come on in the next 10 months and say something even more ignorant :yes:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Haha great idea buddy!! Ima pitch that at the next code review!


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

greenscoutII said:


> Can one of you guys tell me how to capture his post? I think it would make an awesome signature line......:laughing:


You mean like this?:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm laughing hard while I read this thread. You guys are funny. High functioning autistic, that's a riot!! :laughing:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Colgar said:


> You mean like this?:thumbup:


Yes. Dammit.....:laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah, that's right, vents are only a money grab by the industry and serve no purpose :whistling2:. 
When I was a first year apprentice I saw a demonstration of a plumbing system without vents, and it didn't work. 
If you oversize all your lines by 2 pipe sizes like you would on a combination waste and vent, your pipes would be too big to reliably carry solid waste, not to mention it would cause sluggish flow of water, which would lead to build up. Then you'd have to get a jetter to get through the sludge of a 6"-8" soil line.:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

How much does a 24" AAV cost


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Read some of his other posts -- I don't think we're dealing with a troll here.
> 
> Just kinda slow, probably a high spectrum functional autistic; Likely Aspergers Syndrome.


Hook, line, and sinker....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

greenscoutII said:


> Can one of you guys tell me how to capture his post? I think it would make an awesome signature line......:laughing:


Just hit quote then copy and paste it into your signature...

It's how I got mine.... :laughing:

Some are just too good to pass up.... 
That may be one of them....:yes:


----------



## Jammyrft (Jan 24, 2011)

I also live in van, I hope I do not run into this guy eeekk


----------



## Jammyrft (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't help but to think how stupid this thread is. For one it would not be cheaper at all. It would actually be more expensive. You're saying it's a money grab and should just oversize pipe, wet vent and then vent into a shaft...WTF!!

That means in an apartment high-rise every ceiling would be dropped which is bad for the homeowner to have less felony height. You would be running more linear horizontal pipe in the ceilings over to the shaft, which costs more money to do. Then you want to upsize the pipe which costs more. So where exactly would you be saving money? Not to mention you still need to vent the system to make it work properly. 


I hope this is a troll job. Even worse, I hope I don't work with this guy and don't even know it


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Jammyrft said:


> I also live in van, I hope I do not run into this guy eeekk



You guys got it made!

I live in a packing crate under a bridge.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Jammyrft said:


> That means in an apartment high-rise every ceiling would be dropped which is bad for the homeowner to have less felony height.


What is felony height? I've never heard the term before....


----------



## Jammyrft (Jan 24, 2011)

Not "in a van" 

I live in van, as in vancouver


----------



## Jammyrft (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol @ felony height. Sorry I'm typing on my iPhone and sometimes it changes words on me and I don't catch it. That's not what I meant


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I thought you lived in a van also.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> What is felony height? I've never heard the term before....


That is when the ceiling is high enough.. that you can do a drop ceiling to hide your drugs up there


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Jammyrft said:


> Not "in a van"
> 
> I live in van, as in vancouver


That's funny

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Jammyrft (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't think the wife would be cool with shipping her and the dog into the van. Although it would be cheaper than the mortgage


----------



## VanCityPlumber (Dec 11, 2010)

Well ok you may not like the idea. But it has been done before. The Rotating Tower In Motion, being built in Dubai uses this principle. Now before you all get on my back this is a real thing and it makes sense. Now, they system we have now is very labor intensive and costs millions of dollers to make. In a house you need to vent a plumbing system, but, I see no need to do it inside a 65 story tower. It is a waste of money, when other systems like I am talking about work.


----------



## VanCityPlumber (Dec 11, 2010)

Now calling me a troll is not accurate. I am a fully vested Journeyman and Gasfitter. I have studyed venting and installed cast iron system in high rises for years making hundreads of holes to run the venting system. Now I think that there is a better system. It is away from the norm, but as they say most plumbers are set in their ways, and it would be wise to consider other solutions. Now they are doing it overseas, now I think some form could be used for buildings in the United States and Canada 

http://www.ameinfo.com/170819.html


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Since I'm up late ....I was in a castle and they not only didnt need vents but they didnt need waste pipes, oversized or not. Just a hole in a bench that was open to a shaft of sorts. A bit cold in the winter I suppose and not so great for keeping out flies but nevertheless it worked. And..it saved them a lot of money during construction. It was probably the original royal flush. I have a picture somewhere but you get the idea.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Are you referring to a PAPA system? positive air pressure attenuator for posi. and neg. pressure?? You made it sound like poo was flowing into a trough. Have you ever heard of sovents?

I feel sorry for you, this is the biggest lambasting I have ever seen a new guy get. 5 pages of getting your balls crushed in the zone......yikes!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

DIZ said:


> Are you referring to a PAPA system? positive air pressure attenuator for posi. and neg. pressure?? You made it sound like poo was flowing into a trough. Have you ever heard of sovents?
> 
> I feel sorry for you, this is the biggest lambasting I have ever seen a new guy get. 5 pages of getting your balls crushed in the zone......yikes!


What do you think is going to happen????

The guy wants to live and operate his plumbing buisness out of his Van :laughing:

Then to top it off ... he wants to bring plumbing back to the stone age :laughing:

If you look at plumbing around the world I would say North America has one of the most advanced plumbing systems in the world.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> What do you think is going to happen????
> 
> The guy wants to live and operate his plumbing buisness out of his Van :laughing:
> 
> ...


Ask Ian about the plumbing of Europe, I know that some of it is no good. I had a friend plumb in Romania and they have no idea what they are doing there. Vents are good even though they cost money.


----------



## Jammyrft (Jan 24, 2011)

The op is a little "special"


May I ask vancityplumber what company do you work for?


----------



## KPS Contractors (Feb 5, 2011)

VanCityPlumber said:


> In my opinion you dont need to vent plumbing in a large building. Just oversize the pipes to allow air into it, and dump it into a large shaft simmilar to an elivator shaft with a vent hole on the roof of the building and a large sump at the base to take the waste away. Venting is nothing but a bunch of names for pipes and is mostly a cash grab


Isn't that the principle of the So-Vent system ?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

KPS Contractors said:


> Isn't that the principle of the So-Vent system ?


Kinda sorta, but not really. How about a intro?


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Well the purpose of venting is for hydraulics as I see it. With water stagnant in all the P-traps, toilets, etc, the air in the venting system will remain virtually stagnant as well with the exception of perhaps a small amount of convective air movement. But as water starts flowing out of P-traps, it will cause air to become displaced which means the air has to have somewhere to go. Then as the water stops flowing, you need air to replace the water with air otherwise you will create a vacuum which can suck the contents (aka siphon) out of the P-trap creating an entry point for sewer gas into the bulding. This, as I see it, is the rationate for all the rules surrounding traps, trap arms, branches, stacks, etc. A certain amount of experience, as well as hydraulic engineering. 

Subsequently, sizing drain pipes isn't JUST about water movement. It's about air movement. Larger drain pipes facilitate much lower air movement due to the water not filling up as much of the pipe as it travels, with much less potential for siphoning as water stops flowing and air acts to replace it. 

Now where we should dump the water, and where we take our venting from, is another matter.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Scott K said:


> *Well the purpose of venting is for hydraulics as I see it. With water stagnant in all the P-traps, toilets, etc, **the air in the venting system will remain virtually stagnant as well with the exception of perhaps a small amount of convective air movement*.
> 
> _*But as water starts flowing out of P-traps, it will cause air to become displaced which means the air has to have somewhere to go.*_
> 
> ...


You really believe that.... what did they teach you in trade school :blink:


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> You really believe that.... what did they teach you in trade school :blink:


 
GAS FITTING... 


Lifer...


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> You really believe that.... what did they teach you in trade school :blink:


They do not teach you the theory behind DWV code in trade school. They just teach you how to interpret the code, what the regulatoins actually mean, and how to utilze it for the code tests. Half the guys in trade school (we all know this) barely get through this with 70%, so they keep it nice and simple for the most part. 


As far as Gas Fitting goes - I see a lot of snide remarks, one earlier in this very thread, concerning guys opinions on my opinion about gasfitting. I almost get the feeling that my opinion on gas fitting as a seperate trade is considered a threat to some guys for some reason, yet the facts are undisputable - that you can do gas fitting your entire life without touching plumbing, much like you could be a steamfitter, or a sprinklerfitter your entire life, and not touch plumbing. They all involve pipe, and have similar skill sets, but require specific knowlege.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Scott K said:


> They do not teach you the theory behind DWV code in trade school. They just teach you how to interpret the code, what the regulatoins actually mean, and how to utilze it for the code tests. Half the guys in trade school (we all know this) barely get through this with 70%, so they keep it nice and simple for the most part.
> 
> 
> As far as Gas Fitting goes - I see a lot of snide remarks, one earlier in this very thread, concerning guys opinions on my opinion about gasfitting. I almost get the feeling that my opinion on gas fitting as a seperate trade is considered a threat to some guys for some reason, yet the facts are undisputable - that you can do gas fitting your entire life without touching plumbing, much like you could be a steamfitter, or a sprinklerfitter your entire life, and not touch plumbing. They all involve pipe, and have similar skill sets, but require specific knowlege.


When I went to trade school we were taught all aspects of plumbing .... the whys and hows of plumbing...

If that is what they are teaching now adays there is going to be alot of plumbers that have no idea how things really work.

As for gas fitting IMO..... it is not a trade recongized by our ministry of skills and trades ... even though it should be it is control and licenced through TSSA which is a private organization.....

Once the day comes when our provincal government takes over licencing I may have a little more respect for the gas fitting industry.

When I got licence for gas here it was a 6 day coarse ... pass that ... write the test and you were now a gas fitter....


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> When I went to trade school we were taught all aspects of plumbing .... the whys and hows of plumbing...
> 
> If that is what they are teaching now adays there is going to be alot of plumbers that have no idea how things really work.
> 
> ...


Didn't your Provincial government just pass the buck to a non-profit organization (TSSA) to administer gas fitting, possibly for liability reasons, or?

In BC, your 'B' Gas Fitting license is 6 weeks of 4th year plumbing school (of 8 weeks total at 4th year school, the last 2 weeks is for Plumbing IP prep), or if you are a dedicated gas fitter, we had a few guys in our 4th year plumbing school that were there just to do the gas fitting portion. They also do a 2 week section in 3rd year plumbing school of gas fitting, but since you review it in 4th year, this is why guys who are just going for their gas ticket only, show up for the 4th year 6 week portion only. 

If you want to get your 'A' Gas Fitting (might be called something different where you live?) license in BC to work on anything above 400,000 BTUH's, that's another matter. How is gas fitting broken down that way, is there just one gas license or?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Scott K said:


> Didn't your Provincial government just pass the buck to a non-profit organization (TSSA) to administer gas fitting, possibly for liability reasons, or?
> 
> In BC, your 'B' Gas Fitting license is 6 weeks of 4th year plumbing school (of 8 weeks total at 4th year school, the last 2 weeks is for Plumbing IP prep), or if you are a dedicated gas fitter, we had a few guys in our 4th year plumbing school that were there just to do the gas fitting portion. They also do a 2 week section in 3rd year plumbing school of gas fitting, but since you review it in 4th year, this is why guys who are just going for their gas ticket only, show up for the 4th year 6 week portion only.
> 
> If you want to get your 'A' Gas Fitting (might be called something different where you live?) license in BC to work on anything above 400,000 BTUH's, that's another matter. How is gas fitting broken down that way, is there just one gas license or?


it works the same way here G1, G2, G3
G1 is for over 400,000

I took my gas about 25 years ago or more.... so yes things have changed.. I got one guy working for me that is going to school at night for two years for the HVAC coarse.... at the end he gets G2, OBT2, Ozone card... and I think that is about it....

IMO it is a ripp off


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

This might be the funniest cumulative collection of posts I have ever read!
OS and Lifer, you guys are hilarious!

Now if you'll excuse me, I'll be in the backyard digging a latrine...


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Scott K said:


> As far as Gas Fitting goes - I see a lot of snide remarks, one earlier in this very thread, concerning guys opinions on my opinion about gasfitting. I almost get the feeling that my opinion on gas fitting as a seperate trade is considered a threat to some guys for some reason, yet the facts are undisputable....


Scott K, I was just kidding around earlier in this thread. I'm sure Lifer was just kidding around too. If you took it the wrong way, I apologize for myself.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

You all have it wrong. Why dig a big pit. Digging is lots of work. Go to home depot, and purchase a 5 gallon pail. Do your business in said pail until it fills then take it outside and pour it in those street grate things, you know where water goes when it rains. Running pipes is for people who just want to capitolize on customers.

You're all ripping off your customers. When I go into someones house and their toilet isn't working, I just provide them one of these pails. Since mine comes from a wholesale house, I mark it up.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pssst, hey 'Van City Plumber', read about combination waste and vent in your code book. Newer codes call it "waste stack vent." Maybe section 910?


----------



## Jason1 (Nov 10, 2011)

*you can't fix stupid.*

But you can weed stupid out of forums.:thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

If you wait 3 more days you can wish him a happy one year anniversery of being a moron...
:laughing:

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

VanCityPlumber said:


> In my opinion you dont need to vent plumbing in a large building. Just oversize the pipes to allow air into it, and dump it into a large shaft simmilar to an elivator shaft with a vent hole on the roof of the building and a large sump at the base to take the waste away. Venting is nothing but a bunch of names for pipes and is mostly a cash grab


Actually, there was a ventless plumbing system in use here. It was one of those experimental things, and all the drains were oversized. There were special requirements of how far the waste arms could be off the stack. Not quite an elevator pit hahaha but there were ventless drain systems. I think it was similar to a combination drain and vent system. I've never had the "pleasure" of installing that crap, and I don't think it's done anymore but I have seen the prints on a job like that.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Van city makes this guy look like a genius.

http://www.residentialconstructionservices.net/


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know about genius. At least Van City didn't claim a license he didn't have, and post pictures of back pitched waste lines on his website. I would say their idiocy is about even.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

I would pay top dollar to watch these two discuss plumbing or try to troubleshoot.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Haha, if it ever happens, I'm good to throw some money in on that as well. I would like to see those two rough something in with a specific amount of fittings. Anyone can glue some random crap together, a plumber does it with what's on the truck.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

:no:

I dunno what else to add to this thread. ANd I'm sure the mods are wondering WHY am I adding to this thread. :jester:

Initially it was a little bit remeniscent of the Calgary highrises that engineers were experimenting with years ago... regular sized drainage with 1/4" tubing connected to a computerized control system that administered compressed air or vacuum dependant upon sensors contained within the system.

Looked good on paper but kinda rediculous when put into action. I think I remember that guy with the van, back in the '70's. Halucinogenics or weed... take your pick. 

_"Whoa, dude! I got one! Let's just run everything in open sewers and there's no need for any vents!"_

Yeah, man. Rock on. lol


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

VanCityPlumber said:


> Well ok you may not like the idea. But it has been done before. The Rotating Tower In Motion, being built in Dubai uses this principle. Now before you all get on my back this is a real thing and it makes sense. Now, they system we have now is very labor intensive and costs millions of dollers to make. In a house you need to vent a plumbing system, but, I see no need to do it inside a 65 story tower. It is a waste of money, when other systems like I am talking about work.


I got your back on this one.
These guys didn't use vents.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

This has to be the worst thread.........ever.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

I install cwv systems all year long in my line of work and they are not vent less. You have to install a vent at the beginning of the system then every 100 feet and then the last vent on the line plus all branchs must have a vent at the end of the run . Also if the drain arms are longer than 15' feet they have to be individually vented .In theory the whole system is vented as long as you keep the system from getting overwhelmed from a large flow of water . Thats why the 3" ptraps are reduced with 3 x2 bushings to keep the water flow regulated. These systems work well for what they are designed for but I don't believe they would work well for all plumbing situations.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> I install cwv systems all year long in my line of work and they are not vent less. You have to install a vent at the beginning of the system then every 100 feet and then the last vent on the line plus all branchs must have a vent at the end of the run . Also if the drain arms are longer than 15' feet they have to be individually vented .In theory the whole system is vented as long as you keep the system from getting overwhelmed from a large flow of water . Thats why the 3" ptraps are reduced with 3 x2 bushings to keep the water flow regulated. These systems work well for what they are designed for but I don't believe they would work well for all plumbing situations.



your joking.......right?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> your joking.......right?


no sir no joke here its strictly put in by the upc 2006 you might want to take a look at the code book. 4 " trunk line ,3" drain arms , 2" reduction in vertical drain riser. By the book.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

a specially designed system of waste piping embodying the horizontal wet venting of one or more sinks or floor drains by means of a common waste and vent pipe adequately sized to provide free movement of air above the flow line of the drain. You don't have a system like this in canada ? How do you install case drains for grocery stores with drains everywhere and no place to put a vent?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> a specially designed system of waste piping embodying the horizontal wet venting of one or more sinks or floor drains by means of a common waste and vent pipe adequately sized to provide free movement of air above the flow line of the drain. You don't have a system like this in canada ? How do you install case drains for grocery stores with drains everywhere and no place to put a vent?


Never run into the specific task you're referring to, as I've never built a grocery store...
Mbut in a similar circumstance I would try my damnedest to find something to wv it through.

In Ontario code, the "the developed length of the wet vented portion is not taken into consideration"

That's the best I could come up with on short notice, as AFAIK, no such system exists in On, ir Canada for that matter.

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

If you get a chance to find out post back I would be curious as to how ya'll plumb in island refrigerated cases that are 30 feet from any wall or frozen food cases where there isn't any space between cases and could be a 100 feet from any wall. thanks


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> a specially designed system of waste piping embodying the horizontal wet venting of one or more sinks or floor drains by means of a common waste and vent pipe adequately sized to provide free movement of air above the flow line of the drain. You don't have a system like this in canada ? How do you install case drains for grocery stores with drains everywhere and no place to put a vent?


Round these parts, that's called combination drain and vent system. You can only use it to serve floor outlet fixtures and there must be a stack upstream. It is really only used for building drain, to vent floor drains.  You have to total up the DFU's of the drain and go one pipe size larger than is required by DFU load all the way up to the stack cleanout.


----------



## Brian Elkins (Feb 7, 2012)

Let me tell you how wrong you are about vents in high rise plumbing. I was a licensed union plumber who moved from Illinois to Phoenix AZ. My union brothers basically told me to move on, there was no work for me. So much for brotherhood. Since my wife had come out for a government job, I was on my own. Eventually I found a job as a stationery engineer in a 40 story high rise in downtown Phoenix. Everyday about lunchtime we would get calls about the ladies bathroom on the 3rd floor flooding. You could stand there and watch the water levels in the four water closets start to bounce and eventually overflow the bowls. The main building sewer riser was in the same chase as the 3rd floor ladies restroom. The gravity building sewer turned from the vertical to the horizontal right below in the low rise elevator lobby. We figured we had a major issue with the horizontal (8") piece of no-hub coming out of the wye of the main vent stack. Sure enough we cut into it and it was completely clogged. We replaced the section of piping and those 3rd floor water closets never overflowed again.


----------



## clayplumb#1 (Feb 10, 2012)

if running a vent is a cash grab , what is oversizing your pipes doing . can't see that being cheaper that running a 2" relief vent .


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

clayplumb#1 said:


> if running a vent is a cash grab , what is oversizing your pipes doing . can't see that being cheaper that running a 2" relief vent .



An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

No, now I totally agree "no vents are required" It's just another way of ripping off the public which is why I just run an open pipe from the crapper into the neighbors yard. Vents just fine, Hell, you can smell it durn near a 1/2 mile away ......................................Idiot:furious:


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> Round these parts, that's called combination drain and vent system. You can only use it to serve floor outlet fixtures and there must be a stack upstream. It is really only used for building drain, to vent floor drains. You have to total up the DFU's of the drain and go one pipe size larger than is required by DFU load all the way up to the stack cleanout.


Yes sir that would be from the ipc . In the upc it is called cwv pretty much the same system. I was just wondering what our plumbing brothers do up north in such a situation.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Iv always been told You vent it ? Besides emergency floor drains??*??**???????


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> Yes sir that would be from the ipc . In the upc it is called cwv pretty much the same system. I was just wondering what our plumbing brothers do up north in such a situation.


Yeah I don't know IPC or UPC, our state has it's own code. I'm sure 99% of it is the same. Actually, i'm kinda interested in seeing the differences.


----------

